

Google Chrome turns one: a few questions and attempts at answers. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/09/02/google-chrome-turns-one-a-few-questions-and-answers/

======
mhansen
_"Will it tie into Google Maps and Google Print and Google Desktop and the
18,432,922 other Google projects in ways that a non-Google browser wouldn’t?"_

It's not supposed to. The Google apps are _supposed_ to be accessed from every
browser. That's their entire idea!

~~~
dagw
True, but that doesn't stop Google from adding proprietary features in chrome
which those apps can take advantage of to improve the user experience. As long
as they make sure everything works very well in all browsers there's no reason
they can't make them work even better in Chrome.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
They have stated repeatedly that Chrome is intended to spur all browsers and
therefore the web platform onward.

They could be lying, but if they're not then fragmenting the web platform in
this way would be counterproductive. It would be better for everyone for their
improvements to be implementable in other browsers.

